# Spouse Visa Supporting Documents



## aridley21 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, I recently married my wife in the US and we're currently preparing everything for our spouse visa application for her to come to the UK. I've listed below our current check list and I would appreciate any advice if you think something should be added/changed.


*Applicant*

Letter of introduction
Passport and two colour passport-sized photos
Evidence of biometric enrolment
Pay slips (3 months)
Bank statements (3 months)
Resume
Letters of recommendation from employer
Proposed flight itinerary for travel to UK

*Sponsor*

Support letter
Passport bio page (certified copy)
Birth certificates (long-form & short form)
Employment contract
Pay slips (6 months)
Bank statements (6 months)
Building society pass book & recent statement (ISA savings account)
P60
CV & degree certificates

*Third Party (Sponsor’s Parents)*

Support letter confirming rent free accommodation
Mortgage statement
Utility bill
Estate agency document detailing house rooms and sizes (dated 14th March 1998)

*Applicant/Sponsor Relationship*

Certificate of marriage
Selection of photos from wedding and other visits


I also have a couple of questions regarding a couple of the documents we need to submit...

Does the applicant need to provide an additional form of identity as well as their passport? Would a social security card or drivers license suffice?
The document I have detailing house/rooms sizes is from 1998 when the house was put up for sale for a short time, is this document going to be too dated to submit with the application or should it be ok?

Thank you in advance for any help/advice.
Andy


----------



## kelzebel (Feb 10, 2012)

I just got my spouse visa in 1 day as we paid for the expedited service. Giving your wife's passport should suffice. I think you would have difficulty by not submitting it. I submitted my husbands passport as well. I also asked friends, dr's, accountants, etc for letters of reference...everything helps. Make sure the banking documents and accomodation documents have all details requested. 
hope this helps! Good luck


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

aridley21 said:


> Hi, I recently married my wife in the US and we're currently preparing everything for our spouse visa application for her to come to the UK. I've listed below our current check list and I would appreciate any advice if you think something should be added/changed.
> 
> 
> *Applicant*
> ...


Not needed. Your British passport copy doesn't need to be certified - plain black-and-white photocopy. Long-form birth certificate if you want to include it. You can enclose evidence of keeping in touch while apart, such as skype log, emails and texting. Not the actual content but the fact you kept in touch.



> The document I have detailing house/rooms sizes is from 1998 when the house was put up for sale for a short time, is this document going to be too dated to submit with the application or should it be ok?


Should be ok, unless there have been major alterations since. Why don't you enclose photos of bedrooms, linking to the plan?


----------

